# [OT] Decreto Urbani,chiarimento..

## zUgLiO

Dal testo di legge del decreto sul sito di   Interlex:

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Chiunque pone in essere iniziative dirette a promuovere o ad incentivare la diffusione delle condotte di cui al comma 3 è punito con la sanzione amministrativa pecuniaria di euro 2000 e con le sanzioni accessorie previste al medesimo comma.".

 

Quindi si rischia solo a parlarne?

Da domani rischio se dico che con amule si scaricano una marea di Film?

Quindi anche in chat bisogna moderare i termini? 

Fino ad ora io mi ero limitato a non postare link di nessun genere sia qui che in chat..

----------

## xlyz

vuoi dire che anche solo a parlare di internet e broad band ... almeno le fotocopiatrici le possiamo citare? ... il mouse, almeno il mouse lasciatecelo!!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma se io scrivo una frase del tipo:"Ragazzi provate amule,si riescono a scaricare una marea di film,ieri ne ho scaricati 3!"

In teoria secondo quel comma io sto incitando alla pirateria..

----------

## nomadsoul

poi dopo fai ricorso e dici che scherzavi

----------

## hardskinone

"Ho letto $rand_book e mi e' molto piaciuto, appena passo te lo porto. Sono sicuro piacera' anche a te."

Anche questa dovrebbe essere pirateria per chi fa questo genere di leggi. Pure il barista che compra il Tuttosport e lo mette sul frigo dei gelati e' un pirata.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> poi dopo fai ricorso e dici che scherzavi

 

Mi basta avvalermi di questo: *Quote:*   

> "Rendere giuste le imposte dovrebbe, da solo, far aumentare le entrate. Se noi chiediamo ai cittadini di pagare il 33% di tasse, tutti si convinceranno che è giusto e doveroso fare fronte alle richieste dello Stato, che è corretto pagare per i servizi che ottiene. Se invece si chiede il 50% ognuno si sentirà invece moralmente autorizzato ad evadere".

 

Io credo che pagare un cd 20 o l'ingresso al cinema 7 sia un pò troppo,quindi mi sento moralmente autorizzato a scaricare

----------

## nomadsoul

evvai!!!!!!!

----------

## xlyz

infatto il ragazzo era noto per i giochetti che faceva per non pagare la siae

----------

## nomadsoul

io la siae l'ho pagata una volta sola.. ho comperato un cd vergine e poi l'ho riusato 1500000 di volte.. lo cancellavo a mano...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Rendere giuste le imposte dovrebbe, da solo, far aumentare le entrate. Se noi chiediamo ai cittadini di pagare il 33% di tasse, tutti si convinceranno che è giusto e doveroso fare fronte alle richieste dello Stato, che è corretto pagare per i servizi che ottiene. Se invece si chiede il 50% ognuno si sentirà invece moralmente autorizzato ad evadere".

 

moralmente autorizzato è un modo per dire " ci mandano a cagare"  :Very Happy: 

se ci pensi il ragionamento non è sbagliato.. tu le pageresti TUTTE le tasse ( e con questo intendo pure lavorare o assumere a nero) se mettiamo guadagni 1000 al mese e 500 li devi dare in tasse? oppure lavoreresti a nero per 800?

----------

## randomaze

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> se ci pensi il ragionamento non è sbagliato.. tu le pageresti TUTTE le tasse ( e con questo intendo pure lavorare o assumere a nero) se mettiamo guadagni 1000 al mese e 500 li devi dare in tasse? oppure lavoreresti a nero per 800?

 

No.

Semplicemente se lavoro come libero professionista so benissimo che per una fattura di 1000EURO solo 500 sono soldi miei, gli altri sono tasse da pagare che sono in transito nelle mie tasche.

Se lavoro come dipendente il quesito non si pone, a me arrivano solo i soldi che mi metto in tasca.

Ma le cose non cambiano, le tasse vanno pagate.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Semplicemente se lavoro come libero professionista so benissimo che per una fattura di 1000EURO solo 500 sono soldi miei, gli altri sono tasse da pagare che sono in transito nelle mie tasche.
> ...

 

Ovviamente concordo

----------

## shanghai

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente concordo

 

Idem. Se pagassimo tutti le tasse l'Italia avrebbe qualche problema in meno.

Poi, chi pensa che il guadagno sia poco può alzare la richiesta. Il costo della vita in Francia è mediamente più alto, tutto costa molto più caro, probabilmente anche perché lì tutti pagano le tasse. Però guadagnano molto di più anche "in proporzione" perché non si devono prendere mezza giornata di ferie per fare due ore di fila alla posta, o in banca, o dal medico...   :Rolling Eyes:  Hanno più libertà personale perché lo stato sostenuto dalle tasse fà il lavoro che deve fare e libera i cittadini dalle incombenze burocratiche -invece di creargliene sempre di nuove come succede quì.

E comunque non mi sembra che il presidente sia 'sto granché di esempio... imho naturalmente, poi ognuno ha diritto alla sua idea.

----------

## Sparker

Senza contare che l'unica tassa 'proporzionale' al reddito (l'IRPEF) l'hanno cambiata in modo che non faccia quasi piu' differenza tra redditi bassi e alti...

Pagare il 50% di tasse su 2000 euro di reddito e' ben diverso che pagarle su 8000...

----------

## Peach

evitando l'ot nell'ot, e tornando a sto *$%&!#@ di decreto Urbani la cosa nn è semplice... prima cosa tra tutte, e la più pratica secondo me: bisogna affidarsi a network anonimi? stiliamo una lista dei network proibiti da questo punto? fino a che punto la polizia informatica può sapere riuscire a scoprire o quant'altro? Intendo dire: cosa farebbero? provano a scaricare da te e se il contenuto corrisponde a qualcosa di "vietato" ti fucilano? E' vero che il solo sharing e nn l'utilizzo di network di p2p compromette la nostra posizione?

Ma soprattutto: dovremmo smetterla davvero di scaricare musica  for listening pleasure  e dovremmo devastarci le tasche puntando su gruppi X Y di cui abbiamo sentito solo un tormentone? In che ottica porci di fronte a questi discorsi del sig. Ministro Urbani? Ma uno con un nome del genere non poteva fare il Ministro della Viabilità (Se mai esiste una carica del genere) ???

----------

## DuDe

Ho letto qualcosa a riguardo il famigerato decreto urbani, tra le cose che ho letto ce n'e' una che mi ha alquanto innervosito, il caro ministro Urbani, a proposito ricordatevelo alle elezioni  :Wink: , ha proposto questo decreto, per salvare a suo dire le arti cinematografiche italiane, ossia, c'e' una legge che prevede un finanziamento a film italiani, e fin qui, gia' avrei da ridire, ma andiamo avanti, i fondi pertali finanziamenti a dire di tremonti non ci sono, ed e' qui che il baldo Urbani, si e' inalberato, forse perche' il caro ministro si accompagna con la nota ttrice Ida Di Benedetto?, no so', ma andiamo avanti, furente se l'e' presa con la pirateria, che sono daccordo vada arginata, ma non calpestando le mie liberta' i miei diritti, e obbligando i provider a fare da cani da guardia, con tutto cio' che ne consegue, ossia che i provider si dovranno dotare di spazio per memorizzare i fantastiliardi di terabyte che occorrono per loggare il loggabile, non solo, devono pure analizzarlo, per scoprire se un pincopalla qualunque si sta' scaricando Vacnze in india, o Birdy le ali della liberta', oibo'? quindi? il provider mi denuncia, e perche' io libero cittadino non posso avere accesso ai log del provider per vedere se aualche furbo fa' la stessa cosa da casa provider? si la to tirando, lo so, insomma, qui con i nostri soldi si fanno dei film che sono delle palle mostruose, ma succede solo in italia, non mi risulta che all estero ci sia tale amenita', qindi? tutto il carrozzone se ne sbatte di fare prodotti di qualita' tanto i soldi li pigliano lo stesso, loro ingrassano e noi dimagriamo sempre di piu' 

Polemico

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ma soprattutto: dovremmo smetterla davvero di scaricare musica  for listening pleasure  e dovremmo devastarci le tasche puntando su gruppi X Y di cui abbiamo sentito solo un tormentone?

 

Io non mi devasto nulla. Credo che consumerò i miei CD (regolarmente acquistati) fino a che non vedrò la SIAE (IMHO la vera regista di queste operazioni) dichiarare bancarotta.

----------

## knefas

vi invito alla lettura di questo che mi trova d'accordo qui.

Ritengo che diffondere gratuitamente il lavoro di chi non lo fa per essere diffuso gratuitamente sia paragonabile al furto. Essere poveri autorizzerebbe a rubare? Questo in linea generale. Ma nel caso particolare, con l'IVA al 20%, con le Major che mi fanno pagari i dischi 20 euro... (e non parliamo dei film)...

Cosa dovremmo fare? Il problema e' grave, va risolto, ci vuole una legge. Possibilmente non questa.

----------

## codadilupo

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Cosa dovremmo fare? Il problema e' grave, va risolto, ci vuole una legge. Possibilmente non questa.

 

credo che la soluzione migliore resti sempre quella di cancellarle, le leggi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Sparker

Alla fine e' la solita storia: cinema e CD costano troppo, soprattutto in rapporto a quello che offrono.

Putroppo i gruppi che riescono a fare pressione in parlamento sono sempre gli stessi, ovvero quelli che hanno i soldi.

E' il liberismo economico imperante Italia che permette a chi vende di fare i prezzi che preferisce e chiude gli occhi davanti agli illeciti plateali (vedi cartello dei petrolieri).

IMHO

1- il cinema italiano fa' schifo. Lo 0.0000001% dei film scaricati saranno italiani... Si avvantaggiano solo gli importatori: Cecchi Gori, Medusa(Berlusconi), ecc.

2- l'industria musicale butta fuori decine di (inutili)nuove proposte ogni anno e sta' saturando il mercato da sola...

3-Io sono un fan dei Queen. Ma porca pupazzola, perche' hanno aumentato di 5 (cinque) euro cd usciti trent'anni fa?!? Che non mi vengano a raccontare che non ricavano abbastanza...

----------

## nomadsoul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Semplicemente se lavoro come libero professionista so benissimo che per una fattura di 1000EURO solo 500 sono soldi miei, gli altri sono tasse da pagare che sono in transito nelle mie tasche.
> ...

 

bhè ma evidentemente quasi nessuno in italia la pensa come te.. altrimenti le tasse sarebbero bassissime e si starebbe tutti meglio...

oppure non ci sarebbe nulla di cui discutere sul problema pirateria.. se tutti fossero entusiasti come te di pagare le tasse... evvai! è uscito il nuovo cd XY andiamolo a prendere così pago l'iva e la tassa siae...Last edited by nomadsoul on Mon Mar 15, 2004 4:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iridium103

[quote="zUgLiO"] *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io credo che pagare un cd 20 o l'ingresso al cinema 7 sia un pò troppo,quindi mi sento moralmente autorizzato a scaricare

 

conorco pienamente con te...  

stanno facendo dei discorsi che non hanno senso, dal mio punto di vista,

cioè .. non aumenti a tutti 640.. e poi li forzi a non scaricare  (è un omicidio) :Evil or Very Mad:  ... voglio dire, fai pagare un po' meno le cose, e forse la gente cominciera' a comprarle originali, possibile che non ci arrivino?..

e poi... vorrei che mi spiegassero come farebbe mamma telecom o altri isp a controllare, per mezzo di "filtri" perchè è di questo che parlano in quell'articolo, tutti gli utenti ?..   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   uuu  :Exclamation: 

secondo me farebbero prima ad abbassare i prezzi ..e saremmo tutti più felici e contenti...

----------

## Tiro

Ed io invece mi chiedevo...in caso di perquisizione..? Che fare..? PGP? Ma soprattutto cosa fanno..? Mi portano via tutti i miei pc o verificano sul posto se dentro vi è materiale protetto..? E se dentro i miei pc non ci fosse nulla tranne che il mio legittimo lavoro e mi portano via tutto solo per una segnalazione...?   :Twisted Evil: 

Insomma...affrontare seriamente la pirateria è un conto...ma questo assomiglia tanto ad uno stato di polizia che è tutt'altra cosa...

----------

## iridium103

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Ed io invece mi chiedevo...in caso di perquisizione..? Che fare..? PGP? Ma soprattutto cosa fanno..? Mi portano via tutti i miei pc o verificano sul posto se dentro vi è materiale protetto..? E se dentro i miei pc non ci fosse nulla tranne che il mio legittimo lavoro e mi portano via tutto solo per una segnalazione...? 

 

no  :Razz:  rispondi come ratto nel film TheCore 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "hey lo so che questi sembrano computers, ma non lo sono!!!"
> 
> 

 

 ehehe magari fosse tutto cosi facile eh..   :Twisted Evil: 

mi scuso per gli errori nel post precedente ma ho appena finito l'installazione di gentoo (la prima che mi funziona seriamente  :Very Happy: ) e sto fremendo.. eheh

----------

## zUgLiO

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me farebbero prima ad abbassare i prezzi ..e saremmo tutti più felici e contenti...

 

Il cd di San Remo è stato venduto in Edicola allegato a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni (MONDADORI  :Exclamation:  ) al solo prezzo di circa 12 .. bella forza con l'IVA + bassa..ma perchè non lo fanno anche con gli altri CD?

Quella è stata la dimostrazione che se vogliono possono far pagare molto meno i CD..il problema è che non vogliono..

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *iridium103 wrote:*   
> 
> secondo me farebbero prima ad abbassare i prezzi ..e saremmo tutti più felici e contenti... 
> 
> Il cd di San Remo è stato venduto in Edicola allegato a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni (MONDADORI  ) al solo prezzo di circa 12 .. bella forza con l'IVA + bassa..ma perchè non lo fanno anche con gli altri CD?
> ...

 

Il problema é che non é solo l'IVA. Personalmente andrebbe rivista l'IVA ma anche l'introito della casa discografica, ma lo stato e i discografici fanno una gara per vedere chi resiste di più.

Come qualcuno faceva notare per CD di 30 anni fa forse determinati costi soo ecessivi. Per non parlare della pratica di alzare i prezzi quando qualcuno muore... (De André, Battisti, ...)

----------

## iridium103

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il cd di San Remo è stato venduto in Edicola allegato a Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni (MONDADORI  ) al solo prezzo di circa 12 .. bella forza con l'IVA + bassa..ma perchè non lo fanno anche con gli altri CD?

 

perchè ormai ladrano anche sull'aria che respiri.. figurati se "possono  :Question:   :Question:  (vogliono)" permettersi di abbassare il costo di un cd...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   voglio dire.. io pagherei anche un cd originale per sentire gli artisti che mi piacciono ..ma, non così tanto, è troppo, e poi si lamentano se meta' degli italiani  arrivano alla fine del mese con grossi problemi... abbassa i prezzi vedrai che le cose andranno meglio..  :Exclamation: 

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  Quella è stata la dimostrazione che se vogliono possono far pagare molto meno i CD..il problema è che non vogliono..

 

hai ragione, è la triste verita'   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alexerre

 *Quote:*   

> stabilisce, per la prima volta, che un certo uso della crittografia è illegale in sé.

 

quindi anche le sessioni ssh e sftp sono illegali ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   stabilisce, per la prima volta, che un certo uso della crittografia è illegale ?in sé?. 
> 
> quindi anche le sessioni ssh e sftp sono illegali ? 

 

Beh, se le usi per trasferire file illegali e` automatico, anche senza la specifica del decreto; la scelta di parole e` veramente scandalosa. E purtroppo in Italia spesso si bada piu' alla parola che allo spirito della legge (salvo che l'accusato non abbia qualche milione di euro in banca o frequenti arcore   :Wink:  )

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> (salvo che l'accusato non abbia qualche milione di euro in banca o frequenti arcore   )

 

o entrambe le cose

----------

## mcvash

che dite, ci tocchera' usare questo?

http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/

Magari qualcuno l'ha provato e sa dirmi se funziona?

----------

## silian87

A me girano le palle solo per certe cose....

1)Non scarico canzoni ne film da internet, qualche rarissima volta qualcuno mi passsa un film

2)Non sono uno spacciatore di film come molti miei amici

3)Non uso programmi craccati o non originali, e' gia' tanto se uso quelli proprietari

MI TOCCA PAGARE TASSE SUI CD VERGINE CHE MI SERVONO PER METTERCI LA DISTRO APPENA SCARICATA, DEVO PAGARE I DANNI CHE CREANO DEGLI IDIOTI, E NON IO.  

Adesso c'e pure sta storia del DRM, ed anche li mi tocca pagare cose non mie.

E POI DICONO TANTO: "MA VOI DI LINUX SIETE HACKER E FATE VIRUS PER IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE".

IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE E' PER LO PIU' UN MALEDETTO CHE USA ROBA COPIATA E LO SA ANCHE, ED ADDIRITTUREA CHE SCAMBIA ROBA ILLEGALE A MANETTA E SI DILETA A FARE ATTACCHI DOS AGLI ALTRI.

Quindi basta dare addosso a chi non centra, se no mettiamo tutti in galera per reati che non hanno fatto, e ritorniamo a regimi nazisti di hitler.!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE E' PER LO PIU' UN MALEDETTO CHE USA ROBA COPIATA E LO SA ANCHE, ED ADDIRITTUREA CHE SCAMBIA ROBA ILLEGALE A MANETTA E SI DILETA A FARE ATTACCHI DOS AGLI ALTRI.
> 
> 

 

E aggiungo che fa anche tanto comodo che la pirateria di certi software continui..il monopolio è continuato anche grazie a quello..più copie di Windows e/o Office ci sono in giro e più persone ne saranno dipendenti..

----------

## alexerre

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE E' PER LO PIU' UN MALEDETTO CHE USA ROBA COPIATA E LO SA ANCHE, ED ADDIRITTUREA CHE SCAMBIA ROBA ILLEGALE A MANETTA 

 

pensa che più volte ho avuto discussioni con docenti dell'università di milano (facoltà di informatica) perchè ci costringono per alcuni versi ad usare software proprietario [non parlo solo di M$]...Io ho più volte sostenuto la tesi del software libero e del fatto che non mi posso permettere di acquistare tutte le licenze - soprattutto di software come maja e photoshop  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

La sua/loro risposta sapete qual'è stata?! 

 *Quote:*   

> Che problema c'è, se li copi o se li scarichi...

 

direi che c'è una bella diseducazione non credete?

----------

## gaffiere

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> pensa che più volte ho avuto discussioni con docenti dell'università di milano (facoltà di informatica) perchè ci costringono per alcuni versi ad usare software proprietario [non parlo solo di M$]...Io ho più volte sostenuto la tesi del software libero e del fatto che non mi posso permettere di acquistare tutte le licenze - soprattutto di software come maja e photoshop  .
> 
> La sua/loro risposta sapete qual'è stata?! 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Che problema c'è, se li copi o se li scarichi... 
> ...

 

più che diseducazione è una vergogna.

sarà per questo che il progetto di dsp lo stò facendo con octave?   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## nomadsoul

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> che dite, ci tocchera' usare questo?
> 
> http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Magari qualcuno l'ha provato e sa dirmi se funziona?

 

si ma che succede se la RIAA prova a scaricare un mp3 da te e ha un firewall sul pc??

lo vede lo stesso no l' ip?

----------

## iridium103

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E POI DICONO TANTO: "MA VOI DI LINUX SIETE HACKER E FATE VIRUS PER IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE".

 

si si, ecco un'altra cosa che non sopporto!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , fanno di tutta l'erba un fascio, e denigrano linux come se fosse l'O.S. per antonomasia degli Hackers.. (si magari è vero..ma gli utenti normali?), cos'è Urbani vuole fare il paladino della giustizia come Richard Gill nel film "Hackers" ?????  :Laughing: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IL POVERO UTENTE NORMALE E' PER LO PIU' UN MALEDETTO CHE USA ROBA COPIATA E LO SA ANCHE, ED ADDIRITTUREA CHE SCAMBIA ROBA ILLEGALE A MANETTA E SI DILETA A FARE ATTACCHI DOS AGLI ALTRI.

 

mmhh oddio un uente normale che sa cosa sono i DoS?(non è questo il problema), pero' in effetti è giusto.. la gente scarica e se ne frega, anche se, potrebbero permettersi di abbassare un pò i prezzi, allora forse le cose andrebbero un pò meglio e non assisteremmo a queste ca****e, dato che piu stringono la morsa, più ci sara' gente che scarica.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi basta dare addosso a chi non centra, se no mettiamo tutti in galera per reati che non hanno fatto, e ritorniamo a regimi nazisti di hitler.!

 

"vota anche tu per appicare un rogo ad 4rc0r3"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

lo ammetto, sono uno che sacarica, (anche se poco confronto al mio vicino di casa), ma purtroppo non ho soldi da dare a Bill, e mia madre purtroppo non sa usare linux (non ancora    :Twisted Evil:  ). Certo anche io ho le mie colpe, ma se permetti, non pago tutti quei soldi per un cd, e se li pago, li pago solo per le cose/artisti che mi piacciono, e Microsoft non è fra queste  :Smile: 

P.S.= spero di non scatenare un flame enorme con questo post...

----------

## randomaze

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> che dite, ci tocchera' usare questo?
> 
> http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Magari qualcuno l'ha provato e sa dirmi se funziona?

 

Non so, ma io voterei per http://freenet.sourceforge.net/

----------

## zUgLiO

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "vota anche tu per appicare un rogo ad 4rc0r3"   
> 
> 

 

SCHEDATO

----------

## bsolar

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> lo ammetto, sono uno che sacarica, (anche se poco confronto al mio vicino di casa), ma purtroppo non ho soldi da dare a Bill, e mia madre purtroppo non sa usare linux (non ancora    ). Certo anche io ho le mie colpe, ma se permetti, non pago tutti quei soldi per un cd, e se li pago, li pago solo per le cose/artisti che mi piacciono, e Microsoft non è fra queste 

 

È questo discorso che non mi piace. Non è che uno può decidere di pagare solo quello che gli va, deve pagare quello che deve, e ci mancherebbe! Se usi prodotti MS, devi pagarli. Non ti piace il prodotto o la società o non vuoi/puoi spendere? Non usarli. Altro discorso il fatto che i prezzi siano eccessivi, che comunque non giustifica un comportamento di fatto illegale.

Il vero problema è che sto boom della pirateria è il sintomo di un male, e sarebbe giusto curare il male e non il sintomo. Questo non si fa sia perché chi di dovere ha la lungimiranza del progettista del Titanic, sia perché ci sono interessi dietro che spingono in altre direzioni.

----------

## iridium103

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È questo discorso che non mi piace. Non è che uno può decidere di pagare solo quello che gli va, deve pagare quello che deve, e ci mancherebbe! Se usi prodotti MS, devi pagarli. Non ti piace il prodotto o la società o non vuoi/puoi spendere? Non usarli.

 

esattamente, per questo sto passando a gentoo, proprio perchè in questa maniera non sarei più obbligato a pagare!  :Cool: .

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il vero problema è che sto boom della pirateria è il sintomo di un male, e sarebbe giusto curare il male e non il sintomo. Questo non si fa sia perché chi di dovere ha la lungimiranza del progettista del Titanic, sia perché ci sono interessi dietro che spingono in altre direzioni.

 

ecco si, ma qual'è il male?, dove sta? e sopratutto, a chi fa comodo?

----------

## MyZelF

Mi trovo perfettamente d'accordo con bsolar. Il software "commerciale" va acquistato, se non vi sta bene non faticherete molto a trovare un'alternativa nel software libero.

Però per quanto riguarda SIAE e autori credo che guadagnino già abbastanza (attraverso cinema, radio, tv, discoteche, eventi pubblici, concerti), per cui il download ad "uso personale" potrebbe essere tollerato.

---edit---

L'articolo di attivissimo sull'argomento.

----------

## zUgLiO

Interessante articolo di Paolo Attivissimo..

http://www.apogeonline.com/webzine/2004/03/17/01/200403170101

----------

## zUgLiO

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> L'articolo di attivissimo sull'argomento.

 

Non avevo mica visto l'edit.. sorry   :Sad: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Quote:*   

> C'è, in particolare, un comma che mi inquieta non poco, perché contiene una disposizione che in sostanza rischia di imbavagliare il mondo informatico. Il comma 4 recita infatti che "chiunque pone in essere iniziative dirette a promuovere o ad incentivare la diffusione delle condotte di cui al comma 3" , vale a dire la diffusione o fruizione telematica di film o telefilm vincolati, "è punito con la sanzione amministrativa pecuniaria di euro 2000 e con le sanzioni accessorie previste al medesimo comma".

 

Ecco questo e' gravissimo!!! Al di la' dell'essere piu' o meno a favore dello scambio di film, giochi e quant'altro, al di la' delle misure che sarebbe "sicuramente" piu' consono prendere per un paese civile (vedasi i costi elevati e, ricordo a MyZelf, la SIAE anche sui supporti vergine...) la conoscenza e il suo libero accesso sono una cosa sulla quale NON si puo' assolutamente discutere....

Lo trovo veramente intollerabile!! Ci manca solo che per imparare ad usare una VPN debba andare a cercare info come ai tempi della carboneria (shhhh non nominare la vpn chiamiamola quellacosachemiserveperpassartiilpacchettoprecompilatodixfree)

P.S. Scusate lo sfogone   :Embarassed:   ma non il bavaglio proprio non lo sopporto!

----------

## zUgLiO

Poveraccio..neanche la soddisfazione di essere il primo colpito dal decreto Urbani..

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47444

----------

## zUgLiO

Petizione per impedire la ratifica del Decreto Legge Urbani Antipirateria

http://no-urbani.plugs.it/index.php

----------

## Aleksandra

I cui proponenti dovranno fare un attento (e lungo) lavoro di controllo dei dati immessi... visto che la firmano proprio tutti... :

==

- http://no-urbani.plugs.it/totale.php?i=13800&f=50&n=13800

==

13805 Callisto Tanzi Parma

13806 Karol Woityla Roma

 :Confused: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

Concordo   :Confused: 

----------

## PXL

ahah... stavo pensando (gia cosa strana)... se la GdF usasse quella megalista per fare un po' di controlli, si risparmierebbe tante gabole di ricerca utenti P2P =)

----------

## codadilupo

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> I cui proponenti dovranno fare un attento (e lungo) lavoro di controllo dei dati immessi... visto che la firmano proprio tutti... :
> 
> ==
> 
> - http://no-urbani.plugs.it/totale.php?i=13800&f=50&n=13800
> ...

 

perché non hai visto il signor "non serve a una cippa"  :Wink: 

Piu' tosto, dico: un bel referente in parlamento ce l'abbiamo di sicuro, ed é Cortiana dei verdi. Rompiamogli le balle finché non indice una manifestazione nazionale, ma non sul web. I numeri del web non spaventano nessuno, cosi' come le petizioni on-line, o le mail spedite. Cosa volete che siano 10.000 e-mail spedite ad un indirizzo ? Dopo le prime 200 si intasa la casella di posta e tanti saluti. Da questo punto di vista fa molta piu' scena una stanza piena di lettere " vere"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Aleksandra

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> perché non hai visto il signor "non serve a una cippa" 

 

 no  :Shocked:   me lo son perso  :Confused: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piu' tosto, dico: un bel referente in parlamento ce l'abbiamo di sicuro, ed é Cortiana dei verdi. Rompiamogli le balle finché non indice una manifestazione nazionale, ma non sul web. I numeri del web non spaventano nessuno, cosi' come le petizioni on-line, o le mail spedite. Cosa volete che siano 10.000 e-mail spedite ad un indirizzo ? Dopo le prime 200 si intasa la casella di posta e tanti saluti. Da questo punto di vista fa molta piu' scena una stanza piena di lettere " vere" 
> 
> Coda

 

Condivido! Voglio ancora poter leggere un howto su come fare un cd audio con k3b senza temere di trovami Urbani (brrrrrr) dietro la porta di casa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piu' tosto, dico: un bel referente in parlamento ce l'abbiamo di sicuro, ed é Cortiana dei verdi. Rompiamogli le balle finché non indice una manifestazione nazionale, ma non sul web. 

 

1.Cortiana da solo può fare ben poco,e gli altri ignorano di cosa si stia parlando..

2.Gia mi immagino i commenti; "ecco i soliti comunisti che vogliono legalizzare la pirateria.."

3.Quanta gente si prenderebbe la briga di andare (a Roma presumo) a manifestare? un conto e starsene comodo a casa a firmare una cosetta davanti al pc,un conto è andare in piazza..

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 1.Cortiana da solo può fare ben poco,e gli altri ignorano di cosa si stia parlando..

 

cortiana puo' fare poco se lo lasciamo da solo.

 *Quote:*   

> 2.Gia mi immagino i commenti; "ecco i soliti comunisti che vogliono legalizzare la pirateria.."

 

di quel che dicono "quelli" poco me ne importa. Abbiamo ottenuto non poco, in commissione europea, con l'EUCD, mi pare. Nonostante quello che han detto.

E l'abbiamo ottenuto perché ci sono state conferenze, dibattiti, manifestazioni etc. La maggior parte "live".

 *Quote:*   

> 3.Quanta gente si prenderebbe la briga di andare (a Roma presumo) a manifestare? un conto e starsene comodo a casa a firmare una cosetta davanti al pc,un conto è andare in piazza..

 

Devo presumere che tu non ci andresti, con l'avatar che porti   :Confused:  ?

Io ci andrei: e dovessero essere anche "solo 30.000 persone, fai i conti di chi usa internet, di quanti lavorano in campo informatico, di quanti distinguono un pc da una lavatrice, e credo che, in proporzione, risulteremmo piu' dei tre milioni in piazza per l'articolo diciotto.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Mar 18, 2004 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuDe

Chiedo alcune delucidzioni sul famigerato decreto Urbani.

Ho letto che se il provider si accorge che un suo utente scarica cose illegali, deve darne comunicazione alle autorita', ma come fa' il provider a stabilire che il traffico generato da un'utente e' relativo allo scarico di un film illegale o altro? da tecnico, mi viene in mente copiarsi TUTTI i pacchetti al fine di ricostruire il file e vedere di che si tratta, cio' pero' mi pare sia una pratica illegale in quanto equiparata alle intercettazioni telefoniche che mi risulta posaano essere effettuate solo su ordine del magistrato, ammesso che il provider sia diciamo stolto, la prova acquisita in maniera illegale, e' da ritenersi non valida, o mi sbaglio? 

Ma andiamo avanti, ammesso per assurdo che tale decreto dia la possibilita'al provider di "vedere" il contenuto dei pacchetti che genero/ricevo, e che tale contenuto sia una comunicazione leggitima tra me ed un mio collaboratore, a proposito della nuovissima invenzione dello smanichiere elettrico, potrei azzardare che tale provider potrebbe rivendersi tale comunicazione.

Uso un tunnel criptato, come lo metto in piedi mi mandano la gdf a casa? 

capirai da casa mia uso la vpn aziendale per fare telelavoro, che fo'?  comincio a cercarmi un'avvocato? 

Egregio Ministro Urbani, ma quando ga concepito questo decreto, per caso aveva mangiato pesante?

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 3.Quanta gente si prenderebbe la briga di andare (a Roma presumo) a manifestare? un conto e starsene comodo a casa a firmare una cosetta davanti al pc,un conto è andare in piazza..[/list]

 

Anzi, sai che ti dico ? Che chiedo ufficialmente a botta,come mebro dei Gechi, di stilare, se ne ha voglia, una bozza di lettera da indirizzare a cortiana, in cui si chiede di indire la manifestazione, e quant'altro possa ritenere utile per portare alla notorietà questa vigliaccata.

Mi sembra essere un'azione che potrebbero portare avanti i gechi. Poi, la mail, la possiamo far girare chiedendo di spedirla a cdortiana firmata con nome e cognome.

Se glene arrivano abbastanza credo che possa essere un buon incoraggiamento per lui, per portare avanti la cosa, non solo in parlamento (dove, per altro, già sta dando battaglia).

Dunque: Botta, che ne dici ?

Coda

----------

## PXL

immagino che sniffando pochi pacchetti, riesci a scoprire di che tipo di file si tratta, e il nome del file... e poi ovviamente determini le porte che vengono usate per scaricarle...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cortiana puo' fare poco se lo lasciamo da solo.
> 
> 

 

Vero,ma se gli manca il supporto al Senato e alla Camera se ne fa poco della gente in piazza..Il governo ha dimostrato di fregarsene ampiamente sia delle Manifestazione sia "dell'opposizione"..quasi tutte le leggi che volevano fare le hanno fatte senza problemi!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> di quel che dicono "quelli" poco me ne importa. 
> 
> 

 

Neanche a me interessa,era solo uno sfogo personale..ultimamente ho il fegato a pezzi..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Abbiamo ottenuto non poco, in commissione europea, con l'EUCD, mi pare. Nonostante quello che han detto.
> 
> E l'abbiamo ottenuto perché ci sono state conferenze, dibattiti, manifestazioni etc. La maggior parte "live".
> 
> 

 

Verissimo..ma hai anche visto che Boselli e Rutelli hanno votato a favore?!?!?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo presumere che tu non ci andresti   ?
> 
> 

 

Certo che ci andrei!! Ci mancherebbe altro..le mie erano solo critiche per far capire che se ci ritroviamo in 4 gatti è solo peggio..

----------

## botta

Coda, giro la proposta in ML per raccogliere un po' di idee!  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> I cui proponenti dovranno fare un attento (e lungo) lavoro di controllo dei dati immessi... visto che la firmano proprio tutti... :
> 
> ==
> 
> - http://no-urbani.plugs.it/totale.php?i=13800&f=50&n=13800
> ...

 

Bhe che c'è di male se il Papa e l'ex capo di parmalat hanno firmato la petizione   :Mr. Green: 

Cmq, gira che ti rigira è veramente una presa per il proverbiale c*..naso ti alzano la banda e ti tirano fuori sto cavolo di decreto...come dire ti metto a disposizione la cura per una malattia ma non la puoi usare...

Che cavolo se ne fa la casalinga di voghera di 640 k di banda se può solo mandare 20 k di e-mail con la ricetta/sito all'amica, guardare navigare e usare msn/icq? Allora tanto vale che mi rispolvero il mio vecchio trust da 14.4 k e vado in internet con quello...

P.S. tanto per fare ironia Link guardate il filmatino introduttivo ridoppiato, da morire dal ridere  :Cool: 

----------

## doom.it

concordo sulla lettera, non particolarmente sulla manifestazione....

----------

## alexerre

ragazzi e se proponessimo a Cortiana un referendom abrogativo? La costituzione italiana prevede , con la raccolta di 500k firme, di proporre un referendum abrogativo...

/me ci pensate a che smacco fare un referendum e abrograre una legge così giovane  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> concordo sulla lettera, non particolarmente sulla manifestazione....

 

Io concordo sia sulla lettera che sulla manifestazione (anche se difficile da organizzare)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ragazzi e se proponessimo a Cortiana un referendom abrogativo? La costituzione italiana prevede , con la raccolta di 500k firme, di proporre un referendum abrogativo...
> 
> 

 

Secondo me è meglio chiedere a Cortiana,o a un altro membro della Camera o del Senato che cosa è meglio fare..lo sapranno meglio di noi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexerre

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me è meglio chiedere a Cortiana,o a un altro membro della Camera o del Senato che cosa è meglio fare..lo sapranno meglio di noi  

 

fare un referendum è un nostro diritto di cittadini. Ovvio che se appoggiato da un partito politco ha più possibilità di

1. essere pubblicizzato

2. essere vincente  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Ma sto tipo secondo me abita in collina e non gli arriva fastweb... così è incazzato e gira solo col 56kb e non riesce a scaricare... allora deve rompere i Cohones a noi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ci sto anche io, anche se oggettivamente organizzare una manifestazione non e' facile anche solo per coordinare tutti.

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ragazzi e se proponessimo a Cortiana un referendom abrogativo? La costituzione italiana prevede , con la raccolta di 500k firme, di proporre un referendum abrogativo...
> 
> /me ci pensate a che smacco fare un referendum e abrograre una legge così giovane  

 

Il problema é che i referendum abrogativi li stanno inflazionando, riuscendo anche a fargli perdere di significato nella testa della gente.

Poi dubito che un simile questiro raggiungerebbe il quorum. Supponendo di avere le firme e la costituzionalità si muoverebbero le major nostrane (comprese RAI e Mediaset...)  nel comitato del "No", oltre al fatto che, come fatto notare da zUgLiO lo schieramento che ha approvato questa ciofeca non é limitato alla attuale maggioranza ma é "allargato" (sinceramente non ne dubitavo, la dirigenza SIAE é ben assortita a destra e a sinistra). 

Forse sarebbe bene spingere verso una valutazione in sede Europea sulla compatibilità tra  Urbani e la direttiva di cui ho sentito qualche giorno fa, ma anche li ho poche speranze, i produttori manterrebbero la loro legge e i cittadini (con le tasse) pagherebbero le penali.

La lettera di botta ha tutto il io appoggio... per una manifestazione sarebbe magari preferibile suggerirla a qualche organizzazione più grande di noi come ILS o FSF Europe...

----------

## codadilupo

riporto dalla ML dei Gechi.

----------

## Tiro

leggendo su interlex ci si chiedeva quali fossero le basi legali di tale schifezza di decreto...a proposito è uscito sulla gazzetta ufficiale...? Cmq...io ancora non ci credo...è fuori da ogni immaginazione...

----------

## zUgLiO

Concordo pienamente con  codadilupo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Lettera di Ettore Pannella Presidente di NewGlobal.it

http://www.newglobal.it/xoops2/html/modules/news/article.php?storyid=41

Secondo me una delle cose più inquietanti è proprio questa:

 *Quote:*   

> Vorrei a questo punto concentrarmi solo su quella che ritengo una
> 
> problematica fondamentale, non ancora toccata dai tanti commenti indignati
> 
> che ho avuto lopportunità di leggere in questi giorni. Il decreto Urbani
> ...

 

----------

## botta

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> leggendo su interlex ci si chiedeva quali fossero le basi legali [...]

 

Il diritto d'autore è disciplinato qui:

artt.2575 ss. c.c.

L. 22-04-1941, n. 633;

Art. 17 L. 6-2-1996, n. 52;

D. Lgs. 26-05-1997, n. 154.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> a proposito è uscito sulla gazzetta ufficiale...? Cmq...io ancora non ci credo...è fuori da ogni immaginazione...

 

il decreto entra immediatamente in vigore ma dovrà essere convertito in legge entro sessanta giorni dal Parlamento. Il decreto privo della conversione si considera come mai emanato.

----------

## randomaze

<OT>

 *botta wrote:*   

> Il diritto d'autore è disciplinato qui:
> 
> artt.2575 ss. c.c.
> 
> L. 22-04-1941, n. 633;
> ...

 

E poi c'é gente che sostiene che gli informatici parlano uno strano gergo incomprensibile  :Laughing: 

</OT>

----------

## botta

ok randomaze!   :Very Happy: 

ecco un link sulla legge fondamentale in materia.

ciao

----------

## -YoShi-

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ma sto tipo secondo me abita in collina e non gli arriva fastweb... così è incazzato e gira solo col 56kb e non riesce a scaricare... allora deve rompere i Cohones a noi

 

Eheheh anche secondo me il motivo vero è questo   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zUgLiO

In vigore da oggi, speriamo solo per 60 giorni..

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47515

----------

## Peach

e proprio per questo abbiamo 60 giorni per sperare:

come ho già commentato l'articolo personalmente qui

lo ripeto:

Per sessanta giorni, per tutta la durata di questo decreto legge io sarò dalla parte di chi ha scritto la pagina di addio su Fastsharing ( http://fastsharing.da.ru ) cercando il + possibile di adottare le misure da loro proposte contro questo decreto:

PER 60 GIORNI:

- Non comprare più DVD

- Non comprare più CD

- Non noleggiare più CD o DVD

- Non andare più al cinema

- Fare volantinaggio davanti ai cinema ( si, lo so, non lo farete mai.. ma lo scriviamo ugualmente tanto lo spazio è gratuito ) SPIEGANDO alla gente che sta entrando cosa sta accadendo ed invitandoli a non entrare o a diradare la frequenza

- Non abbonarsi alle tv a pagamento

- Non comprare mai servizi su internet come "**********" nei quali si viene invitati a PAGARE ( soldi che vanno ANCHE agli STESSI PERSONAGGI CHE STANNO FACENDO QUESTO ) per vedere un film vecchio quanto le loro idee o per scaricarsi una canzoncina

- Firmare la petizione CONTRO il decreto Urbani http://no-urbani.plugs.it . Sempre per correttezza però dobbiamo ricordare che tale iniziativa ( la petizione ) NON ha PURTROPPO NESSUNA VALENZA ne legale ne di altro tipo non essendo le vostre "firme" verificabili. Quindi fatelo se volete ma sappiate che la sua efficacia è tutt'altro che certa ( al contrario degli altri punti descritti la cui efficacia è invece certa ).

- Girare questi consigli a piu gente che potete ( spiegando anche il PERCHE') sia via passaparola ( non sembra ma è importantissimo ) sia via internet ad esempio via e-mail o attraverso annunci sui vostri siti internet simili o uguali a questo ( questo testo infatti NON è tutelato da diritto d'autore ) o SPEDENDOLO a tutte le vs mailing list ecc.

Questi li ritengo gli unici mezzi disponibili per cercare di comunicare qualcosa ai signori politici, perchè non è possibile che sia un dialogo monodirezionale!!!

----------

## -YoShi-

Sono pienamente daccordo (a parte il volantinaggio  :Wink: ), voglio proprio vedere quando la siae resterà a bocca asciutta per mancanza di liquidi se chi sta in alto comincerà a capire come funzionano veramente le cose. 

Che il p2p è nato solo per colpa loro, se i prezzi fossero giusti non credo che la gente perderebbe tempo a scaricarsi roba (con qualità più bassa..divx, mp3 ha basso bit-rate, ecc..) quando potrebbe regolarmente comprare in qualsiasi negozio.

----------

## alexerre

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Sono pienamente daccordo (a parte il volantinaggio ), voglio proprio vedere quando la siae resterà a bocca asciutta per mancanza di liquidi se chi sta in alto comincerà a capire come funzionano veramente le cose. 
> 
> Che il p2p è nato solo per colpa loro, se i prezzi fossero giusti non credo che la gente perderebbe tempo a scaricarsi roba (con qualità più bassa..divx, mp3 ha basso bit-rate, ecc..) quando potrebbe regolarmente comprare in qualsiasi negozio.

 

sono pienamente d'accordo con entrambi e seguirò anche io questa linea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> sono pienamente d'accordo con entrambi e seguirò anche io questa linea 

 

Io questa linea la seguo già da parecchio tempo, nel limite del possibile, cercando di pagare e rendere merito solo a chi effettivamente tale merito lo merita ( :Laughing: )

Ecco quindi che non compro prodotti che ritengo avere prezzi eccessivi rispetto a ciò che offrono o funzionalità non adeguate (vedi cd, dvd, certo software closed, etc), non vado a vedere film di dubbio gusto e così via. E "non compro" non significa che lo scarico o me lo procuro per vie poco legali, sarebbe un controsenso: semplicemente uso alternative o passo il mio tempo in altro modo. Non a caso sono migrato a linux (che a tutto questo unisce doti morali e filosofiche che condivido e apprezzo) e sto iniziando a "finanziare" la apple, che sebbene abbia prezzi spesso discutibili offre cmq prodotti notevoli (come la apple potrei citare altri esempi)

Chi merita è giusto che raccolga frutti, chi non offre merce valida o con prezzi assurdi è giusto che non raccolga nulla (nè soldi ne diffusione tramite canali clandestini).

My 2 cents

----------

## Tiro

una petizione via internet non avrà validità legale ma una petizione via sms immagino molto di più...del resto un numero di cellulare è intestato ad una persona quindi se tutti gli interessati inviassero lo stesso messaggio al numero di cellulare di urbani e compagnia bella forse avremmo più voce...che ne dite...? Chi trova il numero del ministro..?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Decreto Urbani viene ritirato - o almeno modificato

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47641

e verrà anche allargato al resto del materiale come mp3, ecc...

MOD: ho portato di qua il post di mirko_3. Non mi pareva il caso si aprire un altro post

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Decreto Urbani viene ritirato - o almeno modificato
> 
> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47641
> 
> e verrà anche allargato al resto del materiale come mp3, ecc...
> ...

 

allora posso scaricare qualche canzoncina? Perche e' da 1 settimana che ho chiuso tutti i p2p.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora posso scaricare qualche canzoncina? Perche e' da 1 settimana che ho chiuso tutti i p2p.

 

Io non ho smesso di scaricare,però credo che comunque questo decreto abbia spaventato e confuso diverse persone..sicuramente una parte del suo obbiettivo lo ha ottenuto.

Sinceramente non mi è chiaro se si può scaricare o se bisogna attendere che passino i famosi 60 giorni e che quindi non possa essere tramutato in legge..boh..

----------

## Tiro

...già pare che lo cancelleranno...o almeno in parte...hanno sollevato un gran polverone e vedrai che alla fine ci rimetteremo sempre e cmq solo noi perchè se non possono attuare il decreto allora si metteranno a tassare connessioni e diritto di accesso al p2p...il tutto targato siae ovviamente...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

per chi non l'ha letto consiglio "Free Culture" di Lawrence Lessig

anche se il contesto di riferimento (legale e non) e' quello degli USA, le analisi e le conclusioni sono assolutamente italianizzabili

non so se esiste la traduzione in italiano, cmq l'originale e' scaricabile qui in formato elettronico, o dispnibile su amazon in formato cartaceo.

EDIT:

questo il link diretto alla pagina di download http://www.free-culture.cc/freecontent/

----------

## Frez

la cosa triste e' che non gli passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello l'eventualita' di non essere nel giusto.

La tecnologia avanza molto velocemente, trovo che imporre vecchi schemi di pensiero sia un modo MEDIEVALE di gestire il potere.

perfettamente d'accordo sul difendere il lavoro altrui, ma da qui a quello che fanno (e che vorrebbero fare) ce ne passa.

come ad esempio pagare per una musichetta come "tanti auguri a te" quando l'autore e' morto e sepolto da decenni e' indifendibilmente assurdo.

possibile che film e canzoni di anni e anni fa abbiano ancora quei prezzi nonostante autori e produttori ci abbiano stra-guadagnato e magari non esistono piu' ?

cmq alle major replicare il lavoro a costo zero va bene, quando lo fanno loro.

gli altri non si azzardino eh !

e' sempre cosi' : invece di "offrire" servizi e alternative, invece di cercare di capire come si evolvono le cose e di seguirle, si cerca di "obbligare", di "reprimere" di "incatenare". medievale appunto.

ma poi una che va al "lavoro" con la porche, sbatte contro la circolare e se ne va piantando tutto li... una cosi e' da mandare al governo ?

idea dell'ultimo secondo:

visto che lo spazio delle sequenze di bit in un DVD per quanto enorme e' comunque finito... se io mettessi il copyright su tutte le sequenze non ancora utilizzate ? magari prima fondo il mio staterello su una piattaforma dove per legge (fatta da me ovviamente) questa cose e' possibile a costo zero

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma poi una che va al "lavoro" con la porche, sbatte contro la circolare e se ne va piantando tutto li... una cosi e' da mandare al governo ?
> 
> 

 

Evidentemente qualcuno l'ha votata..

Sinceramente ci sono persone nel governo che hanno fatto ben di peggio..basta leggere il  PIANO DI RINASCITA DEMOCRATICA della loggia massonica P2 ( di cui facevano parte diversi ministri dell'attuale governo e il presidente del consiglio ) per accorgersi che stanno attuando quel programma politico!

Quindi di una come la Carlucci mi preoccupo poco..

----------

## Frez

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente qualcuno l'ha votata..
> 
> 

 

anche qui, non so bene come funziona il sistema elettorale (molto probabilmente e' pieno di bug  :Smile:  ), ma da quanto ho capito: te voti un partito, e loro ci mettono chi gli pare.

Credi che quelli di sinistra rivorrebbero D'Alema ? Eppure se lo ritroveranno tra le balle, come i cirino pomicino, i de michelis (mamma mia, quando apre bocca nelle trasmissioni mi vien voglia di praticargli l'eutanasia, tanto ormai e' cerebralmente morto...)

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Sinceramente ci sono persone nel governo che hanno fatto ben di peggio..
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Quindi di una come la Carlucci mi preoccupo poco..

 

si ma intanto, se non ho capito male, e' lei che ha proposto di "tassare internet" per dare i soldi ai poveri bambini indigenti della siae.

che al governo ci siano persone "pericolose" non lo metto in dubbio, ma non si puo' sempre dire "ubi maior"

Troverai sempre qualcuno che "ha fatto di peggio", ma questo non giustifica comunque chi spara bischerate

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che al governo ci siano persone "pericolose" non lo metto in dubbio, ma non si puo' sempre dire "ubi maior"
> 
> Troverai sempre qualcuno che "ha fatto di peggio", ma questo non giustifica comunque chi spara bischerate

 

No certo non giustifica,ma non è la Carlucci che decide,può anche avere un'idea,ma alla fine sono i suoi "superiori" che decidono.. Forza Italia non è un partito come gli altri,alla fine decide il capo punto e basta; è appunto un partito-azienda

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> La tecnologia avanza molto velocemente, trovo che imporre vecchi schemi di pensiero sia un modo MEDIEVALE di gestire il potere. 

 

...sintesi perfetta!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Frez wrote:*   

> La tecnologia avanza molto velocemente, trovo che imporre vecchi schemi di pensiero sia un modo MEDIEVALE di gestire il potere.

 

oh, se é per quello trovo che gestire e farsi gestire sia un modo medievale di intendere la vita sulla terra.

Ma questo mi sa che ormai l'avete capito  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## flocchini

 *l'unita' wrote:*   

> La commissione cultura di Montecitorio cancellerà dal Decreto, approvato dal consiglio dei ministri, le pene per chi scarica opere cinematografiche dalla rete. Dopo tante polemiche nate negli ultimi giorni la disputa tra il popolo della rete ed il ministro Urbani si è conclusa, la controversia porta a garantire ciò che già il parlamento europeo aveva dichiarato con la direttiva approvata nei giorni scorsi, scarxxare file dalla rete per uso personale non è legalmente perseguibile.

 

Se sara' davvero cosi' siamo apposto  :Smile: 

http://www.unita.it/index.asp?SEZIONE_COD=HP&TOPIC_TIPO=&TOPIC_ID=34239

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47641

E speriamo che le cose vadano davvero cosi'... Il panico c'e' stato e sicuramente una vittoria l'hanno avuta, speriamo non accada di nuovo.

----------

## shanghai

Yeeee!

Vittoria!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.repubblica.it/2004/d/sezioni/politica/battutourbani/battutourbani/battutourbani.html

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "E' un voto molto positivo- dice invece Pietro Folena, uno dei firmatari dell'emendamento - perchè per la seconda volta in poche settimane prevalgono gli argomenti del popolo della Rete contro chi vuole impedire la circolazione delle idee. E' una nuova sconfitta del governo".
> 
> 

 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

andate su google

inserite la parola incapace

cliccate "mi sento fortunato"

e ho detto tutto!

 :Laughing: 

DaVe

----------

## silian87

HAhahahHAHAHAHhaha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ma come e' possibile? Nella pagina non c'e' neanche la parola incapace hahahah!

Sara' una cosa del tipo "Go to Hell" che ti veniva la pagina di microsoft!!

LOOOL   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

<OT>

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma come e' possibile? Nella pagina non c'e' neanche la parola incapace hahahah!
> 
> 

 

Googlebombing.

Associ al link una parola e google la archivia come pertinente.

"nano pelato" é un'altro esempio.

"Giorgio Armani" é un tentativo venuto male. Fai la ricerca normale e guarda il link al secondo posto

Il primo é stato "Miserable Failure", che vanta numerosi tentativi di imitazione come puoi vedere se fai una ricerca completa.

</OT>

----------

## X-Drum

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> andate su google
> 
> inserite la parola incapace
> 
> cliccate "mi sento fortunato"
> ...

 

```
The page cannot be found

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Please try the following:

    * Make sure that the Web site address displayed in the address bar of your browser is spelled and formatted correctly.

    * If you reached this page by clicking a link, contact the Web site administrator to alert them that the link is incorrectly formatted.

    * Click the Back button to try another link.

HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.

Internet Information Services (IIS)

Technical Information (for support personnel)

    * Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words HTTP and 404.

    * Open IIS Help, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled Web Site Setup, Common Administrative Tasks, and About Custom Error Messages.

```

intendi che il governo italiano usa IIS come server Web invece di Apache???

 :Razz:  dai scherzo!!!!!! cmq la pagina è stata rimossa:

è troppo anche per IIS!

(unione europeaaaa aiutoooooooooooooooooo)

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

a me funziona. forse era un problema temporaneo...

potete ridere ancora un po'...

ciao DV

----------

## zUgLiO

Invece di una legge assurda,tasse su cd e masterizzatori basterebbe fare come in spagna

http://www.repubblica.it/2004/d/sezioni/esteri/spagnaiva/spagnaiva/spagnaiva.html

----------

## shanghai

Ho scoperto una cosetta mooolto interessante a proposito di questa buffonata di decreto

 Si possono proporre emendamenti e fare opposizione 

Io ne ho già in mente un paio. ghghghgh

----------

## shanghai

MANIFESTAZIONE A PALAZZO MADAMA

Da non perdere.

----------

## zUgLiO

Qualcuno pensa di andarci?

----------

## zUgLiO

Copio il testo della mail che mi è arrivata oggi dalla mailing-list dei Girotondi

 *Quote:*   

> Netstrike (Girotondo telematico) contro il sito del Ministro Urbani (www.beniculturali.it) 
> 
> IL 31 MAGGIO, SE NON VERRA' MODIFICATO IL DECRETO URBANI 
> 
> L'altro giorno è stato approvato (in tutta fretta) il decreto legge Urbani in Senato. 
> ...

 

----------

## flyinspirit001

Buongiorno a tutti: volevo ricordare a tutti che la legge urbani non è da considerarsi in vigore fiché non appare sulla gazzetta ufficiale. Inoltre lo stesso urbani non aveva gia preannunciato una modifica alla stessa legge per quanto riguarda gli utenti che scaricano ad uso prettamente " personale" ?

byez

----------

## n3mo

Io non penso che il vero problema sia se si può o meno scaricare un mp3 dalla rete ma piuttosto che le idee che sono alla base del decreto in questione rischiano di rimandare la comunità IT italiana all'età della pietra. Il libero scambio di informazioni e di contenuti attraverso la rete è fondamentale per la crescita e lo sviluppo di tutta la società, io non uso per scelta materiale pirata ma mi sento comunque minacciato da chiunque voglia limitare la mia libertà.

Non voglio vivere in un brutto film di fantascienza dove il GF controlla ciò che leggo, i miei svaghi, la mia vita. I concetti che il DL Urbani tenta di far passare sono solo il primo passo verso una internet controllata dallo stato e dalle grandi compagnie, un pò quello che è oggi la televisione.

----------

## mambro

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> Buongiorno a tutti: volevo ricordare a tutti che la legge urbani non è da considerarsi in vigore fiché non appare sulla gazzetta ufficiale. Inoltre lo stesso urbani non aveva gia preannunciato una modifica alla stessa legge per quanto riguarda gli utenti che scaricano ad uso prettamente " personale" ?
> 
> byez

 

http://gazzette.comune.jesi.an.it/2004/119/1.htm

----------

## bld

dittemi che il tizio si sta sbagliando!!!!

http://grafik.afraid.org/

----------

## Diggs

Pare di no.

Speriamo il tizio si sbagli davvero cmq.

Fosse vero allora preparo davvero i bagagli e me trasferisco all'estero.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bld wrote:*   

> dittemi che il tizio si sta sbagliando!!!!
> 
> http://grafik.afraid.org/

 

Mi pare un po' strana questa cosa. Cos'e' sbattono dentro mezza italia in galera?

----------

## shanghai

E' tutto vero. Io ho sostenuto un esame di diritto della comunicazione meno di un mese fa. Se la legge non viene emendata, tutto vero.

Vengo anch'io, all'estero intendo.

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Se la legge non viene emendata, tutto vero.

 

Come ha fatto notare fedeliallalinea, se non viene emendata mezza italia andrebbe in galera con conseguenze pesanti sul sovraffollamento nelle carceri e sui costi di una simile demenzialità.

Quindi penso che sarà sicuramente emendata, peraltro Cortiana ha ritirato gli emendamenti proprio perché Urbani aveva dato garanzie in tal senso.

Nel caso peggiore dovremo cantare qualcosa tipo "Addio Lugano Bella"  ma al contrario  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tiro

tratto da interlex.it

-----------------------------------------

Urbani -   Chiedo al Senato il sacrificio di legiferare in un modo che normalmente è da tutti riconosciuto non opportuno, cioè attraverso lo strumento della decretazione di urgenza, nel riconoscimento che alcune materie richiedono un intervento urgente ancorché considerato come imperfetto. Si tratta di imperfezioni che sono compatibili con la natura del provvedimento di urgenza e che non pregiudicano la possibilità del  miglioramento a posteriori in tempi brevi.

...Del resto, anche nel campo della pirateria, per darvi una dimensione del fenomeno, è necessario guardare alle travi e non alle pagliuzze, che sarà possibile eliminare successivamente.

Questo naturalmente non lo dico per difendere lintera formulazione dellattuale articolo 1, di cui riconosco che una parte cospicua è migliorabile in fretta, ma soltanto per mettere i senatori di fronte a questa non facile scelta: legiferare in modo perfezionistico, lasciando che tutti i problemi del cinema, della musica, dello sport dilettantistico, della pirateria vadano avanti come avviene oggi, oppure legiferare in termini emergenziali, ma con il reciproco impegno di rispondere e rimediare alle pagliuzze di cui parlavo prima in tempi molto brevi, in maniera tale da innalzare nel contempo le dighe nei confronti di queste autentiche calamità.

Ora la domanda è questa: se lo stesso ministro proponente, se la stessa maggioranza parlamentare che approva un provvedimento hanno la consapevolezza che il provvedimento è sbagliato, perché lo approvano? E, soprattutto, come può un onesto giudice irrogare una pena in applicazione di una legge che lo stesso legislatore dichiara apertis verbis che è sbagliata?

-------------------------------------------------

...le solite leggi all'italiana..fatte per non essere rispettate!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Diggs

http://webnews.html.it/news/2108.htm

Uhm!!!

 :Cool: 

----------

## Bengio

Potrebbe forse essere questa la causa di tanta urgenza?

http://www.quintostato.it/archives/000776.html#000776

Bengio

----------

## kaosone

perche' non questa?

www.blockbuster.it

----------

## Diggs

Le osservazioni di Bengio e kaosone sono esatte   :Wink: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

se pensiamo che l'ha fatta approvare di corsa perchè era al 58o giorno su 60, altrimenti avrebbe dovuto ripresentarla...mi vien da dire...solo da noi accadono ste cavolate...

----------

## Bengio

Mi sa che fa tutto molto velocemente ed all'ultimo momento.

criterio di ricerca "urbani ida benedetto"

mi riferisco alla storia dei fondi approvati, in maniera non ancora spiegata da nessuno, in brevissimo tempo a favore di un film di ida di benedetto. leggetevi anche questo

 Report - Cinema

e' la puntata di report in cui si parla, fra le altre cose, anche di questo

Bengio

----------

## Diggs

http://www.ansa.it/fdg02/200405301926152131/200405301926152131.html

----------

## randomaze

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> http://www.ansa.it/fdg02/200405301926152131/200405301926152131.html

 

Beh a quanto pare si sono accorti del problema, tuttavia (se i miei ricordi non sono sbagliati....) va detto che vanno a correggere un decreto legge (che é entrato in vigore più o meno due mesi fa ed é stato approvato dal parlamento prima che scadesse) con un Disegno Di Legge, ovvero con un testo che sarà effettivo solo dopo il normale iter parlamentare... il che in Italia si traduce in mesi se non anni.

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   dittemi che il tizio si sta sbagliando!!!!
> 
> http://grafik.afraid.org/ 
> 
> Mi pare un po' strana questa cosa. Cos'e' sbattono dentro mezza italia in galera?

 

hmm no, non credo che funziona cosi.. sicuramente non ci sbatterano dentro, da quel che vedo tutti i p2p sono up and working. Il problema e' che se vogliono farlo, sbatterti in galera per un mp3, o peggio per pedofilia [ se hai messo la foto di tuo cugino 16 su inet], possono farlo. Diciamo che non mi fido del uso che si potrebbe fare di tale potere, perche se lo vediamo in modo "Crudo" e' un potere, non e' una legge. La legge deve essere fatta e rispettata a tutti per chiamarsi tale, invece questi semprano piu come "sgambetti" del big brother (governo/MPAA/RIAA/DCMA/chiunque) per avere un magiore potere "leggitimato" sul individuo.

Praticamente entriamo in una specie do status di "colpevole fino a prova contraria" anche se non e' lettaralmente cosi, io non vedo la diff. Se la classe dirigente fastweb passa i logs dei trasferimenti allo stato puo arrestare tutti quelli che conosco, e poi oviamente dovra lasciare il broadband bussiness e darsi alla politica per due ragioni: 1) Nessuno vuole una broadband se non ha accesso al meno agli mp3. 2) imho, in italia la politica e' il bussiness piu sicuro.

ps. Voglio essere paranoico prima di essere arrestato, perche dopo non serve tantissimo...

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *proudhomm wrote:*   http://www.ansa.it/fdg02/200405301926152131/200405301926152131.html 
> 
> Beh a quanto pare si sono accorti del problema, tuttavia (se i miei ricordi non sono sbagliati....) va detto che vanno a correggere un decreto legge (che é entrato in vigore più o meno due mesi fa ed é stato approvato dal parlamento prima che scadesse) con un Disegno Di Legge, ovvero con un testo che sarà effettivo solo dopo il normale iter parlamentare... il che in Italia si traduce in mesi se non anni.

 

cmq seguendo link dopo link e quote dopo quote, non riesco a capire ancora in che punto ci troviamo, la legge e' in vigore dal 22/05 pero non puo essere applicata? Boh  :Sad:  non capisco.

----------

## shanghai

Essendo legge, è ormai in vigore. Pertanto, dal momento in cui è entrata in vigore a quello in cui sarà emendata, può essere applicata così com'è   :Shocked: 

Moltissimi infatti protestano ancora per il metodo utilizzato per trasformare gli emendamenti in legge, che è il più lento fra i cicli burocratici e può durare anche un anno (ergo: cadere nel dimenticatoio dopo le europee...)

La politica è un vero porcile, a parte qualche perla come Fiorello Cortiana e pochi altri, che prima di rappresentare la nostra opinione di testa loro ci vengono a chiedere il nostro parere.

Buona repubblica (seppure sgangherata) a tutti.

Nota personale. Se volete cercare i veri maiali, quelli che tengono le fila di tutto, cercate nelle banche. Se l'economia fosse di credito anziché di debito, il lavoro sarebbe una cosa in gran parte volontaria -ci sono moltissimi studi in merito-. Invece, ne siamo schiavi.[/b]

----------

## shanghai

Buon divertimento nella lettura di quanto segue =)

 *Quote:*   

> Raccomandata A. R. 
> 
> Polizia di Stato
> 
> Compartimento Polizia Postale
> ...

 

----------

## flyinspirit001

grandioso..se la mandassimo in migliaia di persone pensa te ke kasino!!  comunque assistiamo come sempre ad esempi di politica italiana..chiacchiere e fatti ... un tubo

----------

## randomaze

Qualcuno sa come la legge Urbani prevede casi come questo?

----------

## shanghai

Ne sono felice, così lo potrò vedere in anticipo.  :Smile: 

Se l'opera è protetta da copyright, e lo è nel caso specifico, è competenza della SIAE che avrebbe diritto a fare causa in difesa dell'autore (e dei propri interessi in percentuale). Ma perderebbero in qualsiasi tribunale presentando l'articolo come prova a discarico: l'autore ha diritto a scegliere le modalità di distribuzione del suo prodotto e ad affidarne i diritti in esclusiva alle case di produzione di sua scelta, ma ha anche il diritto di decidere le modalità di comunicazione permesse a quello specifico produttore/distributore. Se non ha venduto a nessuno i diritti per la trasmissione/vendita in Italia via Internet, fa testo la sua opinione.

----------

## flyinspirit001

shangai ma quell'esposto è davvero stato inviato alla polizia?

grande idea chi l'ha fatto  :Wink:  --spero solo abbia falsificato i dati ghaghaghagh --

----------

## shanghai

Verissimo  :Smile: 

E i dati sono veri, ma poi scusa, cosa c'è da nascondere?  :Smile: 

Ma la vogliamo finire o no? Sono quei pezzi di [nome volgare di escremento organico] che si appoggiano alle leggi idiote che _SI_ fanno per riempirsi il portafogli, sono LORO che si devono nascondere!!!! LORO, dovrebbero essere dichiarati illegali e banditi a calci in [qui usate l'immaginazione], non noi! 

Se l'esposto glielo facessimo in 100 o in mille, invece di domandarci quali saranno le conseguenze per quel "poveraccio" che ha fatto esattamente il suo dovere, le cose cambierebbero molto in fretta.

Ma qua se la fanno tutti sotto!

Scusate il tono, ma a me certi atteggiamenti mi fanno saltare i nervi.

----------

## Sbriglie

Il "poveraccio" era europarlamentare radicale

----------

## flyinspirit001

ah ecco...bah io ci provo come privato a sto punto...e un bel vaff****** a tutto il resto  :Smile: 

a breve nuove news

----------

## zUgLiO

In Francia

In Italia

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che tristezza....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ecco delle persone che hanno peso un'occasione buona per tacere.... 

Se non altro in Francia non sono così ottusi come da noi   :Smile: 

----------

## seryna

Incentivare la pirateria? Fino a pochi giorni fa sul sito di tiscali un banner diceva "SCARICHI FINO A 400 MP3 IN POCHI MINUTI"; vabbè lasciamo perdere la cazzata dei pochi minuti, ma i primi ad incentivare la pirateri sono i provider!

----------

## zUgLiO

Gia come la pubblicità di Alice Adsl..

----------

## shev

 *seryna wrote:*   

> Incentivare la pirateria? Fino a pochi giorni fa sul sito di tiscali un banner diceva "SCARICHI FINO A 400 MP3 IN POCHI MINUTI"; vabbè lasciamo perdere la cazzata dei pochi minuti, ma i primi ad incentivare la pirateri sono i provider!

 

Oddio, ci sono anche mezzi e servizi legali per scaricare mp3 e musica in generale, stanno avendo anche un notevole successo. Non deve essere per forza un incentivo alla pirateria (malizia a parte)...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

